# Playoff Game #4 | Cavs @ Wizards | 4/30/2006



## remy23

_*Game 4*_


*Cleveland Cavaliers* *(2-1) @* *Washington Wizards** (1-2)*

_*Sunday, April 30, 2006*_
*Time:* 4:30pm PT, 7:30pm ET
*TV:* *TNT*
*Radio:* *WTAM 1100*
*Location:* *Verizon Center*, Washington, D.C.

*HEAD COACHES*


*PROBABLE STARTERS*



*CLEVELAND CAVALIERS’ BENCH*



*WASHINGTON WIZARDS’ BENCH*


*CLEVELAND CAVALIERS’ NOTES*

*•* LeBron is going to need help, so the bench needs to contribute. Zydrunas Ilgauskas also needs to get on track, after looking lost in the last few games. If the James Gang shows up, Cleveland can have another strong performance like that of Game 1.

*•* Donyell Marshall needs to knock down shots, plain and simple. If he goes cold again, the defense won't follow him into the corner and the driving lanes will remain packed. Also, a cold Marshall bricking long distance shots can lead to Washington fastbreaks.

*WASHINGTON WIZARDS’ NOTES*

*•* The Wizards need to have confidence that their 3-point shots will eventually fall. If they get good looks and the shots still don’t fall, then Washington will need to take a step inside the line, going for midrange jumpers instead.

*•* Arenas always steps up big in the 4th quarter, being Mr. Clutch and leading his team to victory. Now Gilbert needs to start a little earlier, not waiting until the second half to become Superman. Washington needs Superman to show up in both halves.

*OVERVIEW*

LeBron stepped his game up, responding to a disappointing performance in Game 2 to lead his team to victory. Cleveland has to avoid feeling satisfied and come out hungry to win Game 4, in hopes of closing things out at The Q. There are some minor adjustments Cleveland needs to make. First, the Cavs need to foul harder, to avoid giving up "and-1" type plays to slashing guards. The next issue to address is players standing around on offense. Coach Brown needs to drill constant movement into his players' heads. Some of the guys seemed shocked when they received the ball and failed to finish (Zydrunas blew an embarassingly easy shot in Game 3). Turnovers continue to be a problem for the team. Washington is great on getting points off turnovers. That's why the Cavs need to get a better handle on things, to avoid giving up so many free and uncontested baskets.


----------



## CHKNWANG321

I just noticed how small the wizard's rotation is. They only use two bench boys.


After a heart breaker for the wiz tonight, they might come out dry on sunday. If we win this game, id say we'd have a good chance to take the series in 5


----------



## futuristxen

This is the type of game that can give a good indication as to just how much trouble the Cavs will give the Pistons in the next round. If they want to even take a game against the Pistons, they have to show the killer instinct to close out the series. They've got the Wizards on the ropes right now. You can't let them get back up off the mat.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

This game would speak volumes about the teams killer instinct.

Lebron was very poised for all of game 3. The entire time he never lost his cool, was very calm and focused, and did a great job pacing himself for a big finish. 

Now it's time to see him step up and close the Wiz out. Drop another 40pt game on their heads and see how much **** Butler and the cocky *** wizards want to talk being down 3-1.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

futuristxen said:


> This is the type of game that can give a good indication as to just how much trouble the Cavs will give the Pistons in the next round. .


Against the Pistons, Brown is gonna have to step it up a notch. Watching our team right now against the Wiz we honestly haven't played that well, we're pretty much winning games on Lebron's back. 

If you look at a team like the Lakers, I watch them play and it's impressive to see how cooridinated they are on offense and defense. How they consistently attack their opponents weaknesses. To me honestly they play "above their talent". 

Our one man show offense, where Lebron handles the ball 90% of the time isn't gonna work against Detroit. 

I suppose that's another discussion though :cheers:


----------



## Pioneer10

Can we please bench Donyell Marshall for the rest of the series: he is dead weight. Just like the regular season he plays one good game for every 5 bad games.

Damon Jones also needs to see more time: Flip and Snow simply are not cutting it for long stretches. Put Gooden or AV in and get Jones in: that will even out the shooting where we don't have to play Marshall


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

Pioneer10 said:


> Can we please bench Donyell Marshall for the rest of the series: he is dead weight. Just like the regular season he plays one good game for every 5 bad games.
> 
> Damon Jones also needs to see more time: Flip and Snow simply are not cutting it for long stretches. Put Gooden or AV in and get Jones in: that will even out the shooting where we don't have to play Marshall


ding ding ding... we have a winning post!

Marshall was pointless out there tonight, and Damon hit his only shot. And if Flip doesnt steal that last pass, then he did nothing as well.


----------



## remy23

*Born indentity*












> *Born identity*
> *LeBron has caught up to Kobe on the court, but in the hospital, Ohio delivers more Kobes*
> 
> Saturday, April 29, 2006
> 
> *Mary Schmitt Boyer
> Plain Dealer Reporter*
> 
> LeBron James and Kobe Bryant are sure to figure in voting for the National Basketball Association's Most Valuable Player award, which will be announced within the next few weeks.
> 
> When it comes to expectant parents in Ohio, it's no contest. Bryant wins in a landslide.
> According to data obtained from the Ohio Department of Health, more babies in Ohio are named Kobe than LeBron. Many more.
> 
> Since 2000, 201 babies have been named Kobe, while just 17 have been named LeBron. Though Kobe has tailed off in popularity since 44 babies received that name in 2001, he still holds a 4-0 edge this year.
> 
> The most babies named LeBron came in 2004, when six babies received that name. One of them is the son of the Cavaliers' young superstar.
> 
> The most popular name for boy babies in Ohio? Jacob.
> 
> In case you're wondering, Kobe rules the animal kingdom, too. In Cuyahoga County, there are 25 dogs named Kobe and none named LeBron, according to the auditor's office.
> 
> There are 131 dogs named Kobe whose owners have registered on the Web site www.dogster.com -- and none named LeBron. However, owners have registered dogs named Larry Brown and Lenny Dykstra.


----------



## remy23

*OT | Spidey in the city*


----------



## notting_hill

*Re: Born indentity*



remy23 said:


>


Great article.. lol


----------



## hendrix2430

Hahaha! I love fruity spidey..."fabulous"! :biggrin:


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY

Pioneer10 said:


> Can we please bench Donyell Marshall for the rest of the series: he is dead weight. Just like the regular season he plays one good game for every 5 bad games.
> 
> Damon Jones also needs to see more time: Flip and Snow simply are not cutting it for long stretches. Put Gooden or AV in and get Jones in: that will even out the shooting where we don't have to play Marshall


WORD...I'm really starting 2 hate Donyell and even in the 1st game, he made some bad plays (including that blown wide open layup). We need to give Damon Jones more of an opportunity. Hopefully Mike Brown makes the right decisions tomorrow.


----------



## quench23

I wouldnt mind seeing sasha out there... on caron


----------



## futuristxen

The way Ira was shooting the 3 in the final month, I wouldn't mind seeing Ira on Caron for stretches. Ira has been developing into a spot up 3 point shooter like Bruce Bowen. And he's got the size to bang Caron around the court.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

futuristxen said:


> The way Ira was shooting the 3 in the final month, I wouldn't mind seeing Ira on Caron for stretches. Ira has been developing into a spot up 3 point shooter like Bruce Bowen. And he's got the size to bang Caron around the court.


Ive started to agree with alot of your post, but this one I cannot get myself to agree upon, I might have more hatred to Ira than I do Marshall ...lol... But I think we should see Lebron play more PF and sub in Damon.

Bron guards Jamison anyways so its not like we would be out matched there... This is something we could see

Jones-Snow(Flip)-Larry-Bron-Z


----------



## CHKNWANG321

quench23 said:


> I wouldnt mind seeing sasha out there... on caron


 why, sasha would be called for a foul every time. He has no lateral movement, and caron would just cross him up so many times and he'd have 6 fouls in 6 minutes


----------



## quench23

Accually i think sasha would match up well with caron, sasha can shoot the 3 as well which is what we need ATM.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Almost game time.

We need to survive that initial push by the Wiz on a quick start. Just like the last game, keep it within 6-8pts at the end of the 1st qtr, limit the TO's and 2nd chance points, and we're in business.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

I am trying to study for my exams but its just not happening. lol.. If Larry can start the game like he finished game 3 and we take care of the basketball we should be fine. I think we should see alittle more Damon Jones tonight so he can spread the floor.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

Suns and Lakers are in the mist of an amazing game


----------



## notting_hill

How much time left for the game ?


----------



## CHKNWANG321

3 minutes


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

Did anyone see that Kenny Smith picked Damon Jones to be the player of the game tonight... I hope his right


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

I think if we can get them in foul trouble we ar in good shape because there bench goes about 2 maybe 3 deep.


----------



## quench23

Anyone notice when lebron shoots, the second he hits the ground he backs up by like 3 steps, i think hes afraid to land on that ankle and sprain it


----------



## remy23

The Wizards are waiting for LeBron to come in. You could call 3 seconds on that though.


----------



## quench23

I love listening to steve kerr.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

remy23 said:


> The Wizards are waiting for LeBron to come in. You could call 3 seconds on that though.


Thats what i was waiting for... we need to more people involved alot of standing...


----------



## quench23

lebron nails the three


----------



## quench23

lebron nails the three AND A FADE away!! 

sorry double post


----------



## futuristxen

The jumper is pure tonight. That changes the equation for Washington defensively.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

Jefferies,Butler,Jamison all have 1 foul keep attacking the basket...

Keep getting gooden involved...

BTW, It looks like were getting into wizards style of play up and down up and down, slow it down atleast while Big Z is in the game. 

Z is protecting our basket with 2 blocks...


----------



## quench23

shoot larry hughes, cmon larry =(


----------



## quench23

bull **** call on larry... , another bull **** call on larry... thats 2


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Wiz getting some BULL**** calls


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

Well scrath that... Gooden cant get involved 2 fouls, Zydrunas already on the bench. And Larry looking sloppy with 2 fouls already... maybe its flips time to shine


----------



## futuristxen

SO many fouls not even anywhere near the basket. I've never seen a team get fouled so many times out past the 3 point line.


----------



## quench23

lebron and caron geting into it, i hope lebron breaks his face


----------



## remy23

^ If Caron wants to go that route again, so be it.


----------



## quench23

his feet werent set... bull


----------



## futuristxen

Lebron wasn't even jumping in the direction of Daniels. BS call again.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Refs calling everything against Lebron early, Eddie Jordan's crying must have worked


----------



## quench23

KING JAMES from DEEP!!


----------



## notting_hill

LeBron is on Fire.. and one more good news is that Gilbert is 0-4 

Offensive foul on James, is it really a offensive foul ? or THOSE refs made it up ?


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

Looks like its 7 on 5 against us tonight... NBA trying to make some money and extend this series as long as possible...


----------



## quench23

Again!!!!!!!!!


----------



## quench23

4/4 from DEEP 16 POINTS LEBRON DUNK NO NO LAY UP

18 PTS!!


----------



## quench23

Lebron James!!!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Lebron is ****ing amazing.


----------



## futuristxen

Haha. What are you gonna do Washington? Lebron's going for 50 tonight. By the HALF!


----------



## quench23

whats the playoff record for most points in a Q? in the regular season is 31 by the iceman


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

Great effort.. We have a nice energy group out there... I really hope that LBJ wont settle for these late in the games. But I will take it now 4-4 from down town.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

We need to be careful though here guys, could be fools gold. Lebron has to make sure he keeps his teammates in the flow. 

But damn he is nasty when he gets hot from 3


----------



## hendrix2430

Lebron is on fiya!

Great steal by AV. 

On a somber note, Hughes with 2 fouls and Gooden with 2 fouls. :dead: 

Lebron needs to keep on doing what he's doing. If Marshall and D Jones have the hot hand, it's a perfect opportunity to drive and dish. Nice start so far.


----------



## notting_hill

Lebron is crazy , I wish that I could watch the game..


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

notting_hill said:


> Lebron is crazy , I wish that I could watch the game..


Sorry Hill, we will try out best... its a timeout right now... 25-20 our ball... cheer along with us..


your right B_B I hope this doesnt turn into the Raptors game from last year when he went for 50+ all by himself in a lose.


----------



## quench23

that was the uGliest lay up i have ever seen

<3 AV


----------



## quench23

nice fake by AV, but the offensive foul was called


----------



## hendrix2430

man, the wizards are getting ridiculous calls...


----------



## quench23

lebron wants the ball, he wants it bad


----------



## notting_hill

LBJ to LJ for 3 said:


> Sorry Hill, we will try out best... its a timeout right now... 25-20 our ball... cheer along with us..
> 
> 
> your right B_B I hope this doesnt turn into the Raptors game from last year when he went for 50+ all by himself in a lose.



I do so , I try to open up that radio , but could not  There is a problem but I will manage to do so in a few days..


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

another terrible way to end a quarter... if we put everything together we would be a great team...


----------



## futuristxen

Arenas: The Art of Falling Down.

He's worse than Ginobilli at flopping and flailing around the court.


----------



## quench23

lebron scores 18 points in a Q,and were up by 1... cmon...


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

This reffing is ridiculously one-sided. Wiz fans have NO room to complain..


----------



## quench23

i think that hook shot by arenas went in lol, i heard the crown go AHHHHHHH


----------



## remy23

This game has a similar vibe to it that Game 2 had. The only difference being that LeBron James is making the outside shot. The danger lies in what Cleveland will do if LeBron starts coming up short, finding his jump shot off the mark and the offense fretting without his contribution. The Wizards ended the quarter on a 6-0 run.


----------



## futuristxen

quench23 said:


> lebron scores 18 points in a Q,and were up by 1... cmon...


It would help if the Refs weren't calling fouls everytime someone breathes on the Wizards.


----------



## notting_hill

we need contribution from Marshall and Flip out there, without them we may not be so lucky to win this game..


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

At the end of the first quarter:

Washington Cleveland

Fouls: 4 8
TO: 4 7



Have we kept care of the ball in the first quarter yet this series?


----------



## futuristxen

I really think Mike Brown has got to give Damon a try. He's got the confidence that Marshall and Flip don't have right now.


----------



## futuristxen

Did Flip forget he can drive to the basket?


----------



## hendrix2430

futuristxen said:


> It would help if the Refs weren't calling fouls everytime someone breathes on the Wizards.


No doubt that pisses me off... :curse: 

Arenas is getting every call while Lebron now is called for a charge every time he drives...it's the playoffs no?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

futuristxen said:


> It would help if the Refs weren't calling fouls everytime someone breathes on the Wizards.


The thing is the WIzards are getting EVERY call, like they're trying to make a point that the game is being called fairly for the Wizards.


----------



## quench23

lebron falling in love with taht jumper...


----------



## futuristxen

We need Verejao out there. Nobody is rebounding.

And how about 3 seconds on Butler? He was camping in the lane!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

If I was the Wiz, I would just isolate Arenas and have him drive all game. He's on pace for 20+ FT's the way they are calling his drives.


----------



## remy23

After a few heat checks, LBJ may need to attack from midrange more and try floaters. Also, the Wizards are letting the long ball go without hesistation. If Washington starts making them, we're in trouble. Serious trouble.


----------



## quench23

wtf is lebron doing


----------



## quench23

there you go lebron shows his unselfishness


----------



## notting_hill

here is Flip ...


----------



## quench23

holy **** amazing move by james


----------



## quench23

I LOVE THAT PLAY< pretend your calling a time out, everyone starts walking to their benches then go for the lay in ahahhaha priceless


----------



## notting_hill

Potential 50+ game from Lebron ...


----------



## CHKNWANG321

That was frickin amazing move by the king


----------



## remy23

Right on cue, the Wizards are taking and making their 3's.


----------



## hendrix2430

again, arenas shooting FTs...

G to Z!


----------



## notting_hill

At last, we have a basket from Hughes, and Brown should give a chance to Jones..


----------



## futuristxen

Offensive foul on Z.

What the **** is the refs problem with the Cavs?

I thought there was supposed to be some conspiracy for James. I thought this was all fixed in advance? So how come the Wizards are getting all of these calls?


----------



## notting_hill

Someone should stop Jamisson, ...


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Cavs need to do a better job closing out on the shooters, giving them way too much room.


----------



## hendrix2430

I guess Eddie "crying" Jordan made an effect on the refs... :curse:


----------



## quench23

**** it, just keep shooting lebron


----------



## notting_hill

Flip on fire...


----------



## notting_hill

6-8 Three point shooting, come on Marshall .... Your Turn ..


----------



## quench23

notting_hill said:


> Flip on fire...


same with lebron 5/6 from 3


----------



## remy23

Thank goodness for LeBron. If he wasn't making some of his shots right now, it would be ugly for us right now.

I hope Flip and Larry keeping hitting their shots. LeBron is going to need some help, so they have to keep bringing it.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

I'm a bit worried about this game right now. Lebron is just lights out and we're shooting almost 60% but not pulling away. We need to get some separation before halftime. 

The Wiz are hitting some garbage luck shots themselves...but still.


----------



## futuristxen

Anyone notice that Lebron has stopped throwing it to Marshall's corner? He fakes it to that corner and goes to Flips corner. He's not the only one that has noticed Marshall is a brick machine. He's given him the whole season to hit that shot, and right now he's just making the smart basketball move and using him as a decoy.

Flip and Larry have it going. We're starting to warm up. Hopefully we don't flatline, because the Wizards are getting hot too.


----------



## notting_hill

remy23 said:


> Thank goodness for LeBron. If he wasn't making some of his shots right now, it would be ugly for us right now.
> 
> I hope Flip and Larry keeping hitting their shots. LeBron is going to need some help, so they have to keep bringing it.


Z is doing a job on defensive end , Hughes and Flip on offense, we have Gooden as well for the second half, keep it going guys, we are going to get it.. :banana:


----------



## hendrix2430

did you all see that Jamison weirdo shot? WTF was that?


----------



## hendrix2430

Flip!


----------



## notting_hill

now a 7 point lead, thanks James and Flip ...


----------



## quench23

no wtf WTF IS THIS < WHAT HTE **** are these calls?


----------



## futuristxen

Flop!


----------



## hendrix2430

Jeffries...what a flopping *****


----------



## quench23

3 records in 1 game, i think thats a record


----------



## notting_hill

what is happening out there ? james has 2 fouls both on offensive end.. how is that possible.. ?


----------



## quench23

notting_hill said:


> what is happening out there ? james has 2 fouls both on offensive end.. how is that possible.. ?



eddie jordan gave a rim job to all the referees before the game

nuff said


----------



## hendrix2430

notting_hill said:


> what is happening out there ? james has 2 fouls both on offensive end.. how is that possible.. ?


Well, the wizards are simply falling whenever he decides to drive. What would normally be a no call or blocking foul are being called charges...****! :dead:


----------



## remy23

^ This game is being called a little differently that that of Game 3. After much protest and complaining about calls, even an accussation of a LeBron James conspiracy, it's safe to say the refs are looking at LeBron MUCH closer this time.


----------



## Morongk22

Again we all know Drew has 2 fouls, but why sit him this long. He will only play 20+ minutes anyways and we give way to Marshall. I dont understand and I havent all year long, I think drew started out with about 5 and 5 in about 8 minutes. We need his energy and rebounding on the floor, Marshall cant even jump or finish a layup.


----------



## notting_hill

too much turnover , 

Z and James = 8 , this is too much, man.. It may cause problem for us..


----------



## quench23

lebron wasnt given an assist when he passed to flip for the lay up on the break? wtf?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

James getting a rest, Cavs need to hold onto this lead going into the half


----------



## quench23

Morongk22 said:


> Again we all know Drew has 2 fouls, but why sit him this long. He will only play 20+ minutes anyways and we give way to Marshall. I dont understand and I havent all year long, I think drew started out with about 5 and 5 in about 8 minutes. We need his energy and rebounding on the floor, Marshall cant even jump or finish a layup.



i agree 100%


AWESOME coaching by mike brown, give lebron 2 mins rest in the 2nd and he'll be fresh for the 2nd half . 

great coaching :biggrin:


----------



## futuristxen

notting_hill said:


> what is happening out there ? james has 2 fouls both on offensive end.. how is that possible.. ?


the first one, Lebron was jumping left to right across the lane, and somehow Daniels fell down, even though he was parrallel to the jump not perpendicular. And on the last one, Lebron got Jefferies rocking back, and then he just fell back.

The Wizards are flopping all over the court. Like a dead fish.


----------



## hendrix2430

lol, well that's a blocking foul? What about LBJ's drives? ...****ing ridiculous...


----------



## quench23

touch foul on snow...


----------



## hendrix2430

that was a strip, not a foul...refs are keeping the wiz afloat...


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Can we at least get 1 questionable call? We can't even defend the wizards the way they are giving them calls.


----------



## quench23

amazing, we're geting NO Calls and were up by 6


----------



## notting_hill

wizs managed to affect those refs. What is the problem with James? He is having his game, and they try to distract him out there..


----------



## quench23

shoulda been a foul on butler

oh never mind , WOW ONE CALL GUYS WE GOT ONE CALL WOOO!!!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

quench23 said:


> shoulda been a ful on butler


Obvious foul on Butler, they COULDN"T miss that one!


----------



## quench23

its funny,this is supose to be PLAYOFF basketball

whenever they take it to the hole, they get the whistle


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Haywood traveled his *** off on that last play


----------



## Morongk22

Really gotta give Snow alot of credit tonight, he is playing very well.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Andy and Flip giving us GREAT minutes!


----------



## hendrix2430

Hughes: Amazing Defense Today


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Honestly this has been a near perfect 1st half. 

Lebron smacking the Wiz in the face early to take out the crowd and their early push.

The bench giving us great minutes on both side of the floor.

Hughes and Snow playing lockdown perimeter defense. 

Great coaching by Mike Brown.

Really an EXCELLENT half.


----------



## notting_hill

Great first half performance, 


10 points lead at the half, there is no way out that we are going to get it... Gilbert with 1-9 :banana: Only Jamisson is rolling out there and it wont be enough to defeat us..


----------



## futuristxen

The bench has stepped up tonight. Anderson and Flip have been fantastic off the bench.


----------



## hendrix2430

notting_hill said:


> Gilbert with 1-9


Thank you Larry Hughes. For the most part he's been denying Gilbert shots. Despite all that, Gil has had a few great looks he wasn't able to knock down. But overall, great D by Hughes. Whoever said he was a just a "playing the lanes" defender is nuts! 

Snow has been great out there too. I'm surprised at how good Snow's instincts are defensively. Today, he doesn't get beat off the drible too much and anticipates well, which resulted in several TOs.


----------



## Morongk22

If Andy and Flip can keep this up off the bench we are in great shape. 

-We all know Gilbert will get his we just need to stop the others

-Hopefully Lebron doesnt live or die by the 3

-If Larry gives up alittle threat on offense we are hard to defend today.

-Cant say much more about how great Snow has played this half, and series.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

hendrix2430 said:


> Thank you Larry Hughes. For the most part he's been denying Gilbert shots. Despite all that, Gil has had a few great looks he wasn't able to knock down. But overall, great D by Hughes. Whoever said he was a just a "playing the lanes" defender is nuts!
> 
> Snow has been great out there too. I'm surprised at how good Snow's instincts are defensively. Today, he doesn't get beat off the drible too much and anticipates well, which resulted in several TOs.


Hughes is tremendous on the ball against PG's. His weakness defensively is against bigger guards, like a Caron Butler for example because of his light frame.

But with Snow around - who is capable of checking bigger guards very effectively - it all works out.

Then we have Lebron as a our versatile defender who can guard the Jamison types.


----------



## remy23

Washington wants to win the rebounding and turnover battles. The Wizards winning the turnover battle is nearly a given but if we can hold them from winning the rebound battle, our chances in this game are good.


----------



## quench23

nice find by james


----------



## quench23

cmon Z shoot that


----------



## quench23

shoulda been offensive foul , gilbert hit him with his elbows, shaq did that and it was an offensive foul.


----------



## remy23

The Wizards have been burned by Cavalier cherry picking on a few plays. I'm shocked there have been that many lapses in concentration.


----------



## quench23

ok lebron stop, take it in the hole now you've cooled off


----------



## quench23

lmao Z blocks that shot effortlessly


----------



## remy23

Big Z is doing a good job of defending the rim. Go Zydrunas!


----------



## quench23

Snow Misses The Lay Up Oh My ****ing God


----------



## hendrix2430

we can't let these stu^pid plays affect us...


----------



## quench23

Gooden Wtf


----------



## remy23

Cleveland already has 4 team fouls. We'll be in foul trouble early in this quarter as well.


----------



## Morongk22

Come on Drew... I really dont like the start of this half, were slowing it down almost a bit too much... stick to what works... 

- DREW GET YOUR HEAD IN THE GAME


----------



## quench23

the Wiz are back in this


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Cavs out of sync, need to slow down the tempo.

Wiz btw with ZERO team fouls in the qtr, Cavs with FOUR already...


----------



## Morongk22

Does anyone else feel more comfortable when were down by about 4 than when were up 8. We are a totally different team in those two situations.


----------



## futuristxen

It's the 3rd quarter. Why did we start walking the ball up the court? We suck when we start the offense at 16 seconds.


----------



## notting_hill

Marshall is back...


----------



## Morongk22

Andy doesnt move... but hey to the league who is Verajeo... Gilbert gets that call daily


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Wiz getting the call everytime they drive. 

Lebron needs to start posting up instead of starting so far out on the floor.


----------



## futuristxen

One stinking foul committed by the wizards all half. And meanwhile they are in the penalty all quarter--AND THEY ARE SHOOTING JUMPERS!!!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

LOL at the Wiz flopping all over the court, what a joke.


----------



## Morongk22

Is Mike Brown and Lebron James taking the quarter off ?

Terrible coaching and playing this quarter...


----------



## futuristxen

It takes Snow almost ten seconds to get the ball into the offense. That's ridiculous.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Well looks like it's gonna come down to the wire again, nothiing every comes easy for the Cavs


----------



## quench23

where is lebron james...


----------



## Morongk22

We are in a very dangerous spot right now... Gilbert has done nothing and there are right in this.... very scary...


----------



## quench23

wow...


----------



## futuristxen

Appropriate end to the quarter.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Ridiculous the calls Arenas gets.


----------



## quench23

well, larry is a huge part to this team as you can tell...


----------



## Morongk22

Did the officials from the Bulls/Heat game travel down to this one to screw over us as well?


----------



## quench23

stfu about the inexperiance thats got nothing to do with BS calls


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Lebron better bring it in the 4th qtr, we're gonna have to win this one 5 on 8.


----------



## quench23

tie game 72-72 at the end of 3


----------



## remy23

We have a tie game going into the final quarter (72-72). It's time to step up or go home.


----------



## futuristxen

Maybe it wasn't such a good idea to give Lebron all that rest at the end of the second quarter? He seems to have lost his rhythm entirely.

There's no energy to the Cavs attack right now.


----------



## notting_hill

Lebron scored, 18 points in first, then 7 points in 2 periods..


----------



## Morongk22

The crowd is in this one, not a good thing. They are doubling Lebron and I really dont think Snow can play much more in this fourth quarter, someone has to make them pay for doubling...


----------



## quench23

james for 3 ^_^


----------



## quench23

wow drew... you have to come up on jamison >>>


----------



## notting_hill

james is back with a 3 but arenas is either...


----------



## hendrix2430

god do I hate arenas


----------



## Morongk22

Mike Brown and the Cavaliers if they lose, deserve to lose... The refs had nothing to do with us playing so poorly this 3rd quarter....


----------



## quench23

arenas is one hell of a shooter


----------



## quench23

everything is perimiter, no ball movement,. nothing


----------



## quench23

wow this team is pathetic...


----------



## futuristxen

bleh. Just giving this one away now. There's no energy. The team is completely lethargic out there.


----------



## quench23

do the cavs even run any plays? this isa ****ing joke.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Cavs not playing with any urgency right now. Damn shame if they don't turn it around, this game was there for the taking.


----------



## hendrix2430

unbelievable


----------



## notting_hill

quench23 said:


> wow this team is pathetic...


Are you for real? Stop it, I am thinking that you are a hater ...


----------



## futuristxen

Really Damon Jones would be perfect to put in right now.

I would sub in Andy and Damon.


----------



## quench23

Why Was Gilbert So ****ing Openwhy Was Gilbert So ****ing Openwhy Was Gilbert So ****ing Openwhy Was Gilbert So ****ing Openwhy Was Gilbert So ****ing Openwhy Was Gilbert So ****ing Openwhy Was Gilbert So ****ing Openwhy Was Gilbert So ****ing Openwhy Was Gilbert So ****ing Openwhy Was Gilbert So ****ing Openwhy Was Gilbert So ****ing Open


----------



## quench23

lebron will hit a 3 now, watch


----------



## futuristxen

Atta boy Z. They are disrespecting you putting Jefferies on you.


----------



## quench23

is there something wrong with Z? seriously his shooting/offense is just terrible. WOW THAT WAS A FOUL? oih my god...


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Arenas is ridiculous flopping for FT's.


----------



## futuristxen

He cleared him out with his elbow! AGAIN!


----------



## notting_hill

*****ing Marshall...


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

This game was there for the taken and we didnt want it. Such a disgraceful effort in this 2nd half


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

HOW is that not a foul? My GOD>


----------



## quench23

no this is bull ****, im turning this pathetic **** of, referees totally giving the wiz the ball, **** this


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Whatever. This game is over. Get ready for game 5.


----------



## quench23

damon.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

We should just dress lebron for game 5...


----------



## hendrix2430

The Wiz are officially my least favorite team.


----------



## futuristxen

Oh well. We came and did what we needed to. Got homecourt back. We could have had more, but the team had one of those 3rd quarters, and we just have been watching them shoot free throws seemingly all game.


----------



## quench23

No Bull ****ing ****no Bull ****ing ****no Bull ****ing ****no Bull ****ing ****no Bull ****ing ****no Bull ****ing ****no Bull ****ing ****no Bull ****ing ****no Bull ****ing ****no Bull ****ing ****no Bull ****ing ****no Bull ****ing ****no Bull ****ing ****no Bull ****ing ****no Bull ****ing ****no Bull ****ing ****no Bull ****ing ****no Bull ****ing ****no Bull ****ing ****no Bull ****ing ****no Bull ****ing ****no Bull ****ing ****no Bull ****ing ****no Bull ****ing ****no Bull ****ing ****


----------



## hendrix2430

charge...again!


----------



## quench23

so lebron is basically walking, he puts his hand out, daniels flops

offensive foul.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

3 charges called on Lebron this game. 

Sidenote Lebron looks like he's getting pissed, maybe he can get hot again.


----------



## quench23

40-19 run


----------



## quench23

good play there, 6 pt game


----------



## Dynasty Raider

quench23 said:


> no this is bull ****, im turning this pathetic **** of, referees totally giving the wiz the ball, **** this


Dick Bavetta is there for a reason ... Washington needs a win and LeBron is making a mockery of NBA records.

Cavs will have to beat Wizs and Refs tonight, but that won't happen w/Bavetta there. (Although, he's been relatively quiet tonight --- so far.)


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

How can Arenas complain on that play?


----------



## quench23

finally


----------



## hendrix2430

finally a charge for arenas...at last.


----------



## quench23

wtf is coming out of carons head? weed?


----------



## quench23

Wow Damon Got Jacked... Wtf


----------



## quench23

this is offically the worst officated game i have EVER witnessed


----------



## hendrix2430

Benedict_Boozer said:


> How can Arenas complain on that play?


lol


----------



## quench23

wow.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

This **** with Arenas is getting out of hand...


----------



## Dynasty Raider

quench23 said:


> wtf is coming out of carons head? weed?


You want some?


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat

Arenas is a FLOPPER!!!


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

More games played in this series = more money for the NBA


----------



## quench23

Oh My ****ing God.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Wiz on the line AGAIN


----------



## futuristxen

Good god, what is the foul disparity in this game?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

LBJ to LJ for 3 said:


> More games played in this series = more money for the NBA


I'm beginning to think your right.


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat

These foul calls are getting out of hand JEBUS!


----------



## hendrix2430

Cavs should complain about reffing...arenas getting so many calls is just BS.


----------



## futuristxen

How is that Damon foul diffrent from the hack job the Wizards did on Marshall underneath the basket? When the Wizards slap at the ball it's a steal, when the Cavs do it's a foul?


----------



## futuristxen

This is all because Jordan complained about the refs publically.


----------



## quench23

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=263859

please add to the list


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

futuristxen said:


> How is that Damon foul diffrent from the hack job the Wizards did on Marshall underneath the basket? When the Wizards slap at the ball it's a steal, when the Cavs do it's a foul?


That's what im wondering.


----------



## quench23

i want lebron to start bombing 3s


----------



## quench23

no comment


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat

Wtf?


----------



## quench23

Rofl Offensive Foul


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

This game is a joke.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

we had 32 fouls... they have 20

we have 21 turnovers.. they have 10


----------



## hendrix2430

complete bull****. If we lose the series, we can thank the refs


----------



## LightsOutShooter

The other ones were questionable, but that last offensive foul called on Hughes was legit. I feel like the refs are doing this to make up for the ending of Game 3.


----------



## quench23

this is sad, lebron is calling all the plays because mike brown isnt capable of


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat

We never had a chance with all the calls against us.


----------



## quench23

lebron got hit... sigh


----------



## quench23

bad decision by james


----------



## quench23

game over


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat

It was like the refs weren't even going to let us get close!


----------



## Morongk22

LightsOutShooter said:


> The other ones were questionable, but that last offensive foul called on Hughes was legit. I feel like the refs are doing this to make up for the ending of Game 3.


Thats a stupid comment. It's not the officials job to penalize the players for mistakes they(the refs) have made in previous games. If that was their thinking it would be a never ending cycle. 

Maybe these refs get a bonus if they blow their whistle a certain number of times per quarter. This is absolute bull ****


----------



## futuristxen

Oh well. Remember. We got what we wanted. We just needed to take one of these games at washington. Now we go back to the Q and get the building hopping. We are where we thought we'd be in this series.


----------



## quench23

lebrons back to the basket moves are so bad, yet so good


----------



## quench23

gg, lebron missed the ****ING Freeehtrow


----------



## futuristxen

That's BULL****!

Donyell was just trying to commit the foul.

****ING REFS.


----------



## quench23

Rofl And Now A Technical. See What I Mean


----------



## LightsOutShooter

Wow. What was that?


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat

Oh my Caron FAKING being hit in the eye!


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

LightsOutShooter said:


> The other ones were questionable, but that last offensive foul called on Hughes was legit. .



So 1 out of 6 foul calls were ligit? That makes sence good ratio for the NBA officials..


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat

I've got nothing to say about this game... WOW


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

It's absurd, how this game was officiated. There was no possible way we could have won this game.


----------



## futuristxen

:banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## quench23

lebrons just laughing at how bad these calls are, this is a discrace


----------



## LightsOutShooter

LBJthefuturegoat said:


> Oh my Caron FAKING being hit in the eye!


So he wasn't hit in the eye?


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

Now I am quickly remember why it sucks to be a Cleveland fan.


----------



## Morongk22

LightsOutShooter said:


> So he wasn't hit in the eye?


Probly not


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

LightsOutShooter said:


> So he wasn't hit in the eye?


Why is that a technical though?


----------



## Morongk22

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Why is that a technical though?



Well it was after a time out. Similar to a late hit on a rb after he is already out of bounds. Either way, not a smart decision


----------



## hendrix2430

shameful


----------



## LightsOutShooter

LBJ to LJ for 3 said:


> So 1 out of 6 foul calls were ligit? That makes sence good ratio for the NBA officials..


You won't get any disagreement out of me. I think this has been the worst officiated playoffs, for all the games, in a long time.


----------



## quench23

there is no way donyell could see caron call a timeout... thus it being another bad call by the refs,


----------



## cima

LeBron is the only one who shows up every game, that's a given. But Mike Brown should also show up every game, but today's games have become too much of a regular occurence for my liking. He's the head coach, you BEST be showing up every game. But no, the entire second half, how many plays were run? LeBron iso, LeBron drive and dish to Z...that's about it. Pathetic coaching job by Mike Brown.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Why is that a technical though?


We can all pray that maybe Marshall will be suspended for game 4 :biggrin: 

notice my sig.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Waste of a game Lebron hits 7 some odd threes. 

Let's hope we get some more balanced officiating in game 5..


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

This painful feeling only goes out to Cleveland fans on this loss. Not so much Cavalier/Lebron fans. We are again and again get our hopes up only to have the smashed minutes later.

Not to mention teh Texas Rangers having a 6 run inning as we speak, typical Cleveland. I should just bangwagon like the rest of America sport fans.


----------



## LightsOutShooter

quench23 said:


> there is no way donyell could see caron call a timeout... thus it being another bad call by the refs,


But he definitely could've heard the ref, who was directly behind him, blow the whistle before he did it.


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat

Man I wish the refs would just let the guys play DAMN! Let the players decided the game keep the refs out of it! The Clips Nuggets game 3 was worse than this game!!! It has been a horrible/spectacular post season but I wish they'd just let them play.


----------



## remy23

*Box Score*

I had to step away from posting for a while because I became too angry. So sorry for stepping out. Honestly, I just honestly couldn't take any more.

*Washington 106, Cleveland 96*


----------



## Pioneer10

Well the way Arenas is given a foul every time he gets a step on a player combine with the amazing amount defense the Wiz are playing against Lebron*, I doubt there was a way we could have won this game.

*Amazing wiz defense=flop at first contact and UNLIKE ARENAS get an offensive foul called.

That being said Mike Brown has no clue it seems at times of how to run an offense - really pathetic coaching by Brown I thought today. Didn't utilize Z or D. Jones or Gooden or Anderson. Just a lot of Marshal in the corner with guys (i.e. Flip Murray) going one on one. Amazingly even Lebron couldn't seem to get enough touches out of the offense in the 4 quarter. I just don't understand why we can't even get a two man going with Hughes and Lebron going - just really pathetic offensive gameplan

Give credit for the Wiz for realizing the officials were trigger happy in there favor today and going with Arenas driving and the flopping strategy: worked to perfection


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

*Re: Box Score*



remy23 said:


> I had to step away from posting for a while because I became too angry. So sorry for stepping out. Honestly, I just honestly couldn't take any more.
> 
> *Washington 106, Cleveland 96*


Wow Arenas shot 17 FT's, and the ENTIRE Cavs team shot 25? 

LOL Arenas has 20 shot attempts, and 17 FT attempts. 

The Wiz take 2 fewer threes, but somehow end up with 15 more FT's? ................................

Frankly we have no chance to win if that's how they are going to officiate the series the rest of the way.


----------



## f22egl

Benedict_Boozer said:


> How can Arenas complain on that play?


 He felt there was a shooting foul before he committed the offensive foul.


----------



## f22egl

LBJthefuturegoat said:


> Oh my Caron FAKING being hit in the eye!


----------

